# I want cameras



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

OK I've spent way to much money to not spend a little more on some cameras. I'd like to keep it as inexepensive as possible but will definately need to something for low light conditions. I'm thinking maybe 4 cameras. Color and ability to upgrade to more would be nice but not mandatory. 

What are you using or suggest?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

How much would you like to spend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do professional installs during the off season.
What do you want to record on to, VCR or DVR?

Infrared works in black and white, color is limited to how much light you have on the objects you are trying to see.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

bignick said:


> How much would you like to spend?


Just trying to see whats out there, really not sure.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I do professional installs during the off season.
> What do you want to record on to, VCR or DVR?
> Infrared works in black and white, color is limited to how much light you have on the objects you are trying to see.


Preferably DVR or to a PC hard drive would be fine to.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.supercircuits.com/

but they charge sales tax for us Texans..


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dna1990 said:


> http://www.supercircuits.com/
> 
> but they charge sales tax for us Texans..


Thanks for the link dna.

What things should I be concerned with in selecting a video camera system to be used in low light conditions?

What does lux mean in regards to a video camera?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

You might consider a hack like this:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11139

Depending on the size of the haunt, you might consider making two and hooking up 3 or more flood lights on each one.

Assuming you have two of the above hacks, A & B. If a light of A illuminates into the area detected by B, then if something triggers A, the light on A will trig B. Obviously, you can obvious is true.

I haven't tried it yet, though I'm looking at my two motion detectors and considering setting this up today.

This should be a pretty simple, straight forward hack.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Joker where abouts in NE Texas are you? If you are familiar with Dallas then off of NW Hwy and 635 their is a Frys Electronics. They sell Swann CCTV cameras that are color and Infrared at night for $49.99-59.99. They work really good. It is what I use for my CCTV options. Otherwise I am using my Axis network cams for me streams. Currently right now I have a Swann camera for my Weather cam. You can see the quality of the cam on my weather page.

http://www.mesquitechristmas.com/weather/wxindex.php

If you go DVR on your PC you are going to need a hard drive designated with at least 300gb. I would recommend 500 though as they are cheap right now and you can get that at Frys as well. I say 500 just so you can save something if you need to. They make these in External drives in case you don't have room in your PC case or you can just get an internal HD and put it in an external case that has Firewire or USB 2.0 connections but make sure if you go that route the HD is FW or USB compatible.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

LUX is a measurement of light needed in order to produce an image. I don't know the exact scale, but lets just guess that 3-4 lux is a moonlit night with maybe a street lamp in the distance.

1 lux is like maybe inside your home at night, with a nighlight in the corner perhaps.

0 lux is essentially in your closet, no ambient light.


So most of these cameras are good to around 3-4 lux, but if you add Infrared (IR), then they will work in 0 lux. Just like the night vision type shots you see on the news at times, sting operations, etc. Black & White works really well (and cheap) with IR, but color has improved alot in recent years.

IR can come from the camera itself. The lens in ringed with IR LEDs. Or you can have a separate IR unit that acts as a 'lamp'. IR is not visible to humans.

The only issue in selecting a camera (on the cheaper side) is distance. You should not expect to get good detail (a person's face) at maybe more than 10-15 ft. IR itself is usually only good up to about 20', unless you buy a specific 'spotlight'. 

You said 4 cams, so that also implies you will have a sequencer or splitter if you want to use only a single monitor.

Is this for 'haunt' control (using it to judge where TOTs are and trigger effects) or is this for security and more passive monitoring?

If you end up with an extra camera or are using it to monitor part of the show, place a monitor for the corwd to see - they LOVE to see their friends on TV!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Many of the LED IR lamps I work with aren't completely invisible to the human eye- they are visable as a faint red, like a tiny heat lamp. This is probably not an issue for anyone, though.

And thank you DNA for the "show their friends" idea- I have all the equipment to do that this year so I just might!


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Dude my dad owns a surveillance company and he knows what to get

http://www.cctvimports.com/bullet-c...weatherproof-ir-day-night-bullet-camera-p-422

Limited time offer! and should do pretty well for your purpose

All accessories are there to.

For recording to computer HD:
- www.divisdvr.com 
look for card model MPG12004

should do you well, professional grade, go price when straight through distributor + these will last you a lifetime most likely if treated correctly


----------

